# BKK/Shadow Panda Substrate?



## hockiumguru (Sep 16, 2012)

I am planning to add another tank to my collection, and have decided to go with BKK's and Shadow Pandas.
My question is, what substrate do you recommend for them? I'm considering either Netlea CRS substrate, or Aqua Soil Amazonia new or Africana. Obviously I want something suitable for them, but also one thats good for allowing the shrimp to stand out. Longevity of the soil is also a consideration.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

All my TBs are in Amazonia tanks. I know there are always other choices but it has been working well for me so I don't plan to change. If you find another substrate works well please do share. I don't mind set up the next tank differently just to try.

TB breeding in Amazonia tanks, (sorry, it's not always easy to see the eggs on these gals)





Mischling with many black/blue eggs,


----------

